# Roper Boots? What do you fellow trads think?



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm in the market for a good pair of boots to throw into my F/W rotation of bean mocs (camp and blucher) and Bean Boots. I've been considering some roper boots like the ones below. I am by no means a cowboy boot wearer normally. If I'm not wearing cords or khakis in the colder months then I'm wearing my A.P.Cs (for those that don't know A.P.C.s are dry, raw jeans which means they're dark and stiff). In terms of shirting it's either OCBDs or tattersalls from J Crew and VV. Will this type of boot work with that stuff without making me look like I need a skoal ring on the back pocket of my A.P.C.s?

These are from Billy Reid and are too expensive, but it gives you the idea.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

I roughly equate the better-looking ropers (and those look nice) with jodhpur boots, and would wear them commensurately. To me, the equestrian lineage of both suggests the likely dress.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Good looking boots. Personally, I'm in favor of hacking "trad" a little bit while still keeping most of its characteristic elements (especially OCBDs and sack jackets). Lots of good reasons for this, including not looking like you're wearing a uniform or costume; relaxing the look (without discarding it altogether) for life's more casual or even rustic occasions; and (related point) appealing to the fairer sex. 

This is a matter of subjective taste and what works for your personal "brand". I don't think these boots (like my Redwings Gentleman Travelers) will work very well with most khakis, but they'll do great with jeans and jean cords (such as Levis in a boot cut), which I love to wear quite cheerfully with BB OCBDs, knit ties, navy blazers, and sport coats.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Just something to consider, but my roper boots (old red wings- rarely worn anymore) have a tough time fitting under jean legs and not bulging out, and I'm not talking about ankle hugging skinny jeans, but 501s.
I can't imagine them fitting under a pair of apcs.

Not trying to discourage you, but doesn't seem like something that would work all that well with most trad trousers.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm from Oklahoma, and I definitely don't consider those pictured true Ropers. That said, they look nice.

I'm very curious about this APC thing. I'm always looking for heavy denim pants to actually do rough and tumble work in. As untrad as it may be, I only have Lucky jeans for comfort, so I need something to get dirty/torn etc.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

^
I'd recommend buying a pair of shrink-to-fit 501s for that purpose.

APCs are nice, but a little more fashionable, and if you're tall the lower rise can be a problem when it comes to doing work.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

Pink and Green said:


> I'm from Oklahoma, and I definitely don't consider those pictured true Ropers. That said, they look nice.
> 
> I'm very curious about this APC thing. I'm always looking for heavy denim pants to actually do rough and tumble work in. As untrad as it may be, I only have Lucky jeans for comfort, so I need something to get dirty/torn etc.


I wouldn't get A.P.Cs for doing rough and tumble work. I would replace your Lucky jeans with them, though.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Just something to consider, but my roper boots (old red wings- rarely worn anymore) have a tough time fitting under jean legs and not bulging out, and I'm not talking about ankle hugging skinny jeans, but 501s.
> I can't imagine them fitting under a pair of apcs.
> 
> Not trying to discourage you, but doesn't seem like something that would work all that well with most trad trousers.


While it still might be a problem, my APCs are the Rescues which are the loosest fit that they have. They are northing like the new standards or that even skinnier kind that they have. They fit great over my Bean Boots.


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

I own those boots. My go-to jeans are a pair of 501 STF's that I've had substantially slimmed down through the entire leg after they had stretched out from wear. They fit rather similarly to APC New Standards now, and the Ropers look great under them. They also look great with Bills Khakis, cords, a darker tan poplin suit (warning: hard to wear outside Nashville or Texas), and my khaki 501's. I recommend a leather sole, like those, since it makes them a good bit dressier IMO. If the Billy Reids are too steep (I bought mine during one of their fairly regular sales) then my second choice would be the Justin 3404, which can be found online for ~$100.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

videocrew said:


> I own those boots. My go-to jeans are a pair of 501 STF's that I've had substantially slimmed down through the entire leg after they had stretched out from wear. They fit rather similarly to APC New Standards now, and the Ropers look great under them. They also look great with Bills Khakis, cords, a darker tan poplin suit (warning: hard to wear outside Nashville or Texas), and my khaki 501's. I recommend a leather sole, like those, since it makes them a good bit dressier IMO. If the Billy Reids are too steep (I bought mine during one of their fairly regular sales) then my second choice would be the Justin 3404, which can be found online for ~$100.


Do you mind my asking how much they were when they were on sale?


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

I think the price has gone up, last year they were $350 (as I remember) and I think I got them for under 300. I don't really remember since I bought them at the Billy Reid store here in Nashville and they just gave me a price without specifying how much they were originally. I think there was a 20 or 25% off sale going on though.

As a side note, these boots (and I'm sure most other boots made with decent leather) look A LOT better with age. I saw a pair of the new ones when I was in the store yesterday and was shocked at how boring they looked compared to my ~6-month-old pair. I used Bicks 4 conditioner on them and they softened up considerably, and when they get REALLY scuffed up after a night down on Broadway, I polish them to a nice glow (not really a shine) with some Meltonian Red-Brown cream. I can take some pics tomorrow if you want.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

videocrew said:


> I think the price has gone up, last year they were $350 (as I remember) and I think I got them for under 300. I don't really remember since I bought them at the Billy Reid store here in Nashville and they just gave me a price without specifying how much they were originally. I think there was a 20 or 25% off sale going on though.
> 
> As a side note, these boots (and I'm sure most other boots made with decent leather) look A LOT better with age. I saw a pair of the new ones when I was in the store yesterday and was shocked at how boring they looked compared to my ~6-month-old pair. I used Bicks 4 conditioner on them and they softened up considerably, and when they get REALLY scuffed up after a night down on Broadway, I polish them to a nice glow (not really a shine) with some Meltonian Red-Brown cream. I can take some pics tomorrow if you want.


Only if you want to post them to show them off. I'd like to see how they look after some good wear. The boots are something like $450 now. Way too much for me.


----------



## msphotog (Jul 5, 2006)

I will agree with P&G, as nice as those are, they aren't real Ropers:icon_smile: These are the classic Justin tan color also, but mine are dark brown:









BTW, if you want a pair of work jeans, Green Label Cinch or Wrangler 113mwz, or Wrangler 20X, along with those ropers will fill the bill!


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

Well them not being "real" ropers actually make them more appealing to me. The price just gets in the way.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Red Wing Pecos for me. Very Southern.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

I have these, the MCR0001 option, not the colored flame one.

https://www.twistedxboots.com/class/Calf Roper.htm

Got mine from Hinton and Hinton in Oxford. Like Duck said, it's a very southern look. You see it a ton at Ole Miss. I find they look great with cords, jeans, or even Bills M2s.


----------



## stfu (Apr 30, 2008)

I own 4 pair of Justin Ropers, and one pair of Red Wing pecos (taller heal, and composite sole) boots.

As to the denim question, that is what 13MWZs are for.

Trad? Not sure, and don't care.


----------



## Georgia (Aug 26, 2007)

Duck said:


> Red Wing Pecos for me. Very Southern.


Yep. 1155s.


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Georgia said:


> Yep. 1155s.


^What they said. Extremely comfortable and versatile. Plus they just look cool.

Michael


----------



## tokyogator (Oct 24, 2008)

can't overlook Lucchese ropers


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

Georgia said:


> Yep. 1155s.


I like the soles on these.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Unless competing in a rodeo, no man should wear ropers.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

smujd said:


> Unless competing in a rodeo, no man should wear ropers.


I disagree. When working on the farm or dove hunting, you can and should wear them.


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

Duck said:


> I disagree. When working on the farm or dove hunting, you can and should wear them.


I gotta say, I went to school in the South with guys from OK, etc and Ropers were considered de rigueur Southern and S. Western trad. As a Yankee born in CT, I didn't understand it. I bought a pair once--yes I did--I can tell you, I never wore them out of the house. I just could not pull it off.


----------



## rabidawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I don't know whether they are ropers or wellingtons, but on occasion I enjoy wearing my Dan Posts. These days, I primarily wear them as work boots, but in college I wore them as part of my Southern trad-esque ensemble (before I knew the "trad" label).


----------



## blastandcast (Nov 29, 2006)

Georgia said:


> Yep. 1155s.


I agree. Great with jeans and khakis. I would also mention that they are perfect for college football games. B&C


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

rabidawg said:


> I don't know whether they are ropers or wellingtons, but on occasion I enjoy wearing my Dan Posts. These days, I primarily wear them as work boots, but in college I wore them as part of my Southern trad-esque ensemble (before I knew the "trad" label).


Wellingtons. The sole is the big giveaway. Very "red dirt" country, right now.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Duck said:


> I disagree. When working on the farm or dove hunting, you can and should wear them.


To each his own. The roper really is a poor answer for most things other than rodeo. A pair of Red Wings will serve you better for farm work and dove hunting.

If you want a boot other than a cowboy boot, there are better options than ropers.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

smujd said:


> To each his own. The roper really is a poor answer for most things other than rodeo. A pair of Red Wings will serve you better for farm work and dove hunting.
> 
> If you want a boot other than a cowboy boot, there are better options than ropers.


I wrote earlier that I own the Red Wing Pecos. Are those not a considered a roper?


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Duck said:


> I wrote earlier that I own the Red Wing Pecos. Are those not a considered a roper?


Nope. The Red Wing is a work boot. The roper is a bastardization of the standard cowboy boot.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

I don't see Ropers as an illegitimate version (bastardization) of the classic cowboy boot, but as a simple descendent, a full family member. Such debasements do exist -- the rancher boot, the harness boot -- but they too have their usefulness. What I grew up thinking were "ropers" in Kansas were actually more like "harness" boots. Squared toe, with the ring that's strapped near the ankle. "Ranch boots" were like the Dan Posts earlier posted.

Basically you have your fancy cowboy boots, and the rest are s***kickers.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Not that I even have an opinion on it, but when I've been in western stores they consider ropers to be shorter cowboy boots.
In their mind my Red Wing Pecos, and pretty much everything posted in this thread would not be a roper.


----------



## rabidawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I also don't really have an opinion about the nomenclature of western-esque boots, but I do find it interesting. Justin Boots seems to define "" by the toe shape, not the boot height, type of sole, etc. 

In any event, I do not know whether ropers (or other various iterations, like my Dan Posts) are trad, but to me they look perfectly at home when worn with certain elements of the trad ensemble (khakis, cords, OCBD, surcingle, etc.).


----------



## Cleveland Brown (Feb 13, 2006)

This is an interesting discussion. Once I was discussing boots with my uncle and he said that ropers were "pinko commie f[sissy] boots" (somewhat tongue in cheek). I never got to ask him what he meant by that, and I always regretted not finding out what he meant by that. I guess it's similar to smujd's opinion?


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Cleveland Brown said:


> This is an interesting discussion. Once I was discussing boots with my uncle and he said that ropers were "pinko commie f[sissy] boots" (somewhat tongue in cheek). I never got to ask him what he meant by that, and I always regretted not finding out what he meant by that. I guess it's similar to smujd's opinion?


You're uncle sounds like a stand up guy. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## mascarorj (May 19, 2009)

*Ropers*

Memphis,

I went to school in the Delta and I am fond of Ropers and Red Wings with khakis, jeans, polos, and oxfords(all interchangable). It is an unique look that is pretty much standard in the South East but more specificly LA/MS/TN/TX....I tried the Billy Reid Boots on and they are not what I expected. I do own other B.R. shoes that are great. I have the Lucchese boots below and love them. I got mine from the store below with link and the price is fair for a 10-15 year boot. I also have worn the Red Wings below along with their white cork bottom brothers. The red Wings are bit hard to pull off until they are years broken in but work weel...THIS IS A LATE REPLY BUT I HOPE YOU GET IT.

https://media.allensboots.com/clients/89/assets/1_332_1.jpg
....
https://https://images.google.com/i...oots&hl=en&rlz=1T4GGLJ_enUS272US272&sa=N&um=1


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

rabidawg said:


> I also don't really have an opinion about the nomenclature of western-esque boots, but I do find it interesting. Justin Boots seems to define "" by the toe shape, not the boot height, type of sole, etc.


It's primarily the heel, but also the toe and the height. Ropers are made to a purpose, i.e. jumping off a horse and running up to a calf you have roped to throw and tie it. If you wore those big old Spanish boots with the tapered cutaway heel, you'd be slow, and might even break your ankle.

There is definitely a certain orthodoxy in the boot/jean/button down look. I was familiar with it when I was an Ag Business major in college, but I have not been associated with it for a long time, and couldn't comment on what is current.

Scott


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

So what is the most tradly boot? I'd rather not purchase riding boots, as I need something that can get muddy and beat up in the country.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

Pink and Green said:


> So what is the most tradly boot? I'd rather not purchase riding boots, as I need something that can get muddy and beat up in the country.


Great question.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

Pink and Green said:


> So what is the most tradly boot? I'd rather not purchase riding boots, as I need something that can get muddy and beat up in the country.


Red Wings


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

Nevermind, I only read half of Pink and Green's question. I don't need anything for the country because I don't go to the country. Besides, if you're wanting boots to work in and get muddy in then why do you care how tradly they are?


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

Memphis88 said:


> Nevermind, I only read half of Pink and Green's question. *I don't need anything for the country because I don't go to the country.* Besides, if you're wanting boots to work in and get muddy in then why do you care how tradly they are?


You should get out, get your hands dirty, and get some fresh air.


----------



## FlashForFreedom (May 16, 2009)

I've had the same pair of Red Wing 1155 since I was in college about 10 years ago and they are still my favorite pair of footwear. I wear them just fine with APC New Standards (well the boots, I think I am going to switch to the Rescues). The 1155s start light but develop a great patina of sorts. I also wear them with khakis, which is more of a Southern twist on trad, but one that probably works in Memphis.


----------



## ChicagoTrad (Feb 19, 2007)

They aren't considered "Ropers" by everyone, but Ariat makes boots sometimes called "Lacers" (or in England "Paddock boots" - the kiltie at the bottom of the lacing seems to be the differentiating factor - lacers have it, the paddock boots don't) that are very comfortable can be used for both walking and riding and have the extra fit of having laces that can keep them snug.

https://www.zappos.com/n/p/p/7528096/c/20818.html

Maybe not "Trad", but very practical and despite the rubber soles, elegant enough for a lot of situations.


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

I like the roper boots, and I'd say that ropers, rancher boots and even harness boots are all legitimate siblings of the classic cowboy boot. As long as a boot is built with a purpose besides plain looks, it has the same "legit" credentials. That said, there really is not any options that is most trad. The best thing to do is get boots that are made for the activity that you are most likely to engage in, and then wear them doing that. I like redwings and I hike camp, and work in them. I would never wear cowboy boots because I have nothing to do with cattle. Get what you can use, an the honest patina that arises from their use will make them look good. Besides that, a comfortable and well used pair of boots becomes like and old friend, and you'll never want to part with them.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Just to really lead this thread astray, I have two pairs of Blundstones, the 550 and the 062:


Today I am working from home and taking care of HD Junior. I am rocking the Bean flannel, old cords, and the Blundstone 062.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

Lately I have been admiring RM Williams boots. What pairs do you guys think would look bet with jeans, khakis, and cords? I'm trying to find a middle ground between dressy and casual. I don't want them to be too clunky but I also dint want them to look they they should be worn with a suit.


----------



## DeepSouth (Oct 22, 2009)

I have a pair of Justins that have 7 years of hard wear on them. I wore them all through college and absolutely love them. I wore, and continue to wear, my Justins with cords, jeans, and khakis. 

I saw those BR boots in a BR store and was impressed. They seem like great boots and do look a little more upscale than your typical knock-around boot. I remember that the leather on those boots looked and felt great.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

ChicagoTrad said:


> They aren't considered "Ropers" by everyone, but Ariat makes boots sometimes called "Lacers" (or in England "Paddock boots" - the kiltie at the bottom of the lacing seems to be the differentiating factor - lacers have it, the paddock boots don't) that are very comfortable can be used for both walking and riding and have the extra fit of having laces that can keep them snug.
> 
> https://www.zappos.com/n/p/p/7528096/c/20818.html
> 
> Maybe not "Trad", but very practical and despite the rubber soles, elegant enough for a lot of situations.


Not ropers at all-those are packer boots.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

As others have mentioned, I don't know if they can be called Ropers but, the custom fit, dress wellingtons offered by Dehner boots certainly fit the description in terms of toe and heel design. Purchased as a uniform boot, the mirror shined black calf construction may be a bit out of character for a Roper but, I think they can be purchased in other leathers and colors. In terms of comfort and fit, they are just this side of leather heaven and after 17+ years of use, they seem in pristine condition and I can still shave in the reflection they offer...that may explain all the nicks and weepers, when I shave? Perhaps I ought to buy a mirror.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

Georgia said:


> Yep. 1155s.


I have a pair that are approaching 20 years old. They're good boot, but in my opinion, the one thing that could be done to make them better is to give them a straight and shorter heel like the first pair of boots show by the OP. I really don't like angled cowboy boot style heels (though not all that pronounced on the Redwing).


----------



## lostinaustin (Jul 27, 2005)

To address the OP:

The jeans you're describing are more...fashion-forward (even if they have a pedigree). 

The boots you're considering are casual Texas-trad.

I feel a strong mismatch there. It would be like wearing these shoes: 



with Wrangler jeans.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

lostinaustin said:


> It would be like wearing these shoes:
> 
> with Wrangler jeans.


^Gag reflex


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
By gawd Norman, those are some ugly [email protected]!


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

lostinaustin said:


> To address the OP:
> 
> The jeans you're describing are more...fashion-forward (even if they have a pedigree).
> 
> ...


Have you ever even seen a pair of APCs?










12 oz raw denim, straight leg, with less (read none at all) crap on the back pockets than 501s or Wranglers. Call me crazy, but there's nothing fashion-forward about those jeans. Just great, classic denim.


----------



## Gromson (Oct 11, 2009)

I love my Red Wings:





I've worn them hard since 1985. After 20+ years with no more care than an occasional hosing down, I think they've got character. I've come close to throwing them out since they're so worn down but I can't bring myself to do it. They still feel sturdy despite their appearance. I may see about getting them resoled if possible so I don't have to deal with putting them out to pasture.


----------



## FlashForFreedom (May 16, 2009)

Gromson, are those 1155s? I have a paid that is approaching 10 years, and love them. Tons of character... Though, FWIW, you could consider getting some mink oil and applying to the leather, as it helps with the dried-out parts. Of course, not trying to say something you already know or ruin your look...


----------



## jsk85 (Nov 4, 2008)

This thread inspired me to pick up a pair of 1155's at Progressive Shoe in Pontotoc, Mississippi. They have been a beast to break in--the salesman advised me to make sure they fit snugly--but hopefully they will last a long time. I have been wearing them with Wranglers and also with khakis.


----------



## 4dgt90 (Dec 2, 2009)

I've owned 3 pairs of Red Wings. One when I was 11, one when I was 12, and one when I was 13 which I've had since now that look just like those(I'm 23). I remember when I started 5th grade at my K-12 school, all the cool older kids (my older brother and his friends) had those or these https://www.redwingshoes.com/productdetails.aspx?prodid=1102 so I felt compelled to get them too.

There was a Red Wing store down the street from my school so they gave us a 10% discount with student ID.

Correct me if I'm wrong but I thought they stopped producing the ones I linked to with the cork soles, only producing the ones with rubber soles except in Texas once a year (which I thought was pretty cool). I remember trying to find a pair for my friend in college a couple years ago but found out they were discontinued so I gave him my brothers old pair

Regardless, they last forever, I only bought new pairs because I grew out of them (luckily my feet stopped growing at the age of 13.

Definitely not something you'd wear dressed up, but I wore them alot in school and in college. If you get a new pair, be prepared to get made fun of since everyone that owns them have usually had them forever and will easily be able to spot out a new pair.

I think they look good with pants tucked in certain outdoors situations. For example during Steeplechase in Nashville last year, it was really muddy from the rain the night before and my friends and I tucked in our khakis into our boots.

I haven't worn mine in a while as they are in a similar condition as Gromson's, right now they are on a shelf as decoration, might need to take them out soon.



Gromson said:


> I love my Red Wings:
> 
> I've worn them hard since 1985. After 20+ years with no more care than an occasional hosing down, I think they've got character. I've come close to throwing them out since they're so worn down but I can't bring myself to do it. They still feel sturdy despite their appearance. I may see about getting them resoled if possible so I don't have to deal with putting them out to pasture.


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

Mr. Gromson, you have a damn fine pair of boots.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Pink and Green said:


> I'm from Oklahoma, and I definitely don't consider those pictured true Ropers. That said, they look nice.
> 
> I'm very curious about this APC thing. I'm always looking for heavy denim pants to actually do rough and tumble work in. As untrad as it may be, I only have Lucky jeans for comfort, so I need something to get dirty/torn etc.


Definitely not what I consider ropers. They look nice, though


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Memphis88 said:


> Lately I have been admiring RM Williams boots. What pairs do you guys think would look bet with jeans, khakis, and cords? I'm trying to find a middle ground between dressy and casual. I don't want them to be too clunky but I also dint want them to look they they should be worn with a suit.


You might want to take a look at RM Williams Yard Boot, for wearing when you want a more rugged look. Otherwise the RM Williams Craftsman Boot, in yearling hide, would be a good choice.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

=

No comment necessary. A picture speaks a 1,000 words.


----------



## Walt Fields (Jun 26, 2009)

*Most Tradly Boot*



Memphis88 said:


> Great question.


Russell Zephyrs or Orvis Gokeys...bar none. All over AL, SC, GA, MS, TN. anywhere where the hunting is good, dogs are run, and bourbon is sacred...


----------



## david432598 (Jan 12, 2010)

love those shoes


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

tokyogator said:


> can't overlook Lucchese ropers


Oh, yes, right from Fort Worth. Best shoe purchase, ever, ever. I made the mistake of getting black instead of a more neutral color. Cognac is next. Perhaps not so trad, but a little variety is ok. Bill


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

It looks like L.L. Bean is selling suede ropers under its Signature line...









On a related note, if you remove the pull straps, these look remarkably similar to the "Rough-out Half-Wellingtons" Barrie Ltd. was trying to sell in 1963, even down to the synthetic/cork outsoles...


----------



## Blues Tiger (Aug 26, 2010)

Add me to the Red Wing 1155 list. These are just the best boots I've ever owned. Before this recent acquisition, I tried Justin, Wolverine, Georgia, Ariat, Bolen, and Double H boots, but none of them match the instant comfort the Red Wings have. If you get a pair, I recommend a horsehair brush and Red Wing boot oil for the occasional clean up to keep the leather supple.


----------



## ChicagoTrad (Feb 19, 2007)

I tried out Lucchese ropers this past year and have these in black and brown:



incredibly comfortable, and can wear them in about any situation. I don't wear them for work, however.


----------



## StyledRanchHand (Apr 1, 2011)

This is a look that works well with the look you're going for. There are plenty of people across the Golf Coast region that will wear these types of cowboy boots with the styles you're describing. As long as you like the way your boot fits, you'll be golden.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

This is definitely not Northeastern Trad. I don't think I will be wearing any of these boots with Bills and a bowtie around Manhattan. Perfectly fine anywhere else though, I think.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

Not sure ropers and a bowtie work together on any level.


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

Charles Saturn said:


> Not sure ropers and a bowtie work together on any level.


Disagree. It's a combination I've seen on many a frat boy at several SEC stadia. I've sported it myself a time or two.

Hint: a spilled stadium cup of bourbon and ice fills a loafer but not a roper.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

^^^ Perhaps my condemnation was a bit hasty, I didn't consider venue, beverage selection, or even weather.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Charles Saturn said:


> ^^^ Perhaps my condemnation was a bit hasty, I didn't consider venue, beverage selection, or even weather.


I'm not sure if this has any truth to it, but I read somewhere that bowties originated with folks that had jobs requiring them to keep long ties out of the way (ex: blacksmith). If that's true, I bet boots and bows had been worn long before some bama bang'd frat boy tried the combo (no offense to said fraternity member).


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

hookem12387 said:


> I'm not sure if this has any truth to it, but I read somewhere that bowties originated with folks that had jobs requiring them to keep long ties out of the way (ex: blacksmith). If that's true, I bet boots and bows had been worn long before some bama bang'd frat boy tried the combo (no offense to said fraternity member).


Roll Tide


----------

